# need a photo asap!



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Hi everyone. I'm putting together an article for an ezine about tub water gardens and I need a photo of a labyrinth fish's bubble nest. This doesn't have to be outdoors, of course, but it does need to be your own photo. Credit for the photo will be given if I can use it.  

I have a ctenapoma nest I can photograph, but it isn't a "classic" nest- a little too loose and hard to recognize. If you can snap a pic of a "classic" looking bubble nest and post it, ohhh and let me use it (!), that would be a great help!

Thanks in advance!
Liz


----------

